# Husky 235E what a dog



## 45north (Dec 4, 2008)

I am not sure if I am doing something wrong with this saw, but man is this thing gutless. I know it is a small saw and I am not hoping for miracles but. I can get bogged down in the middle of a 3 inch log, if you can call something 3 inches a log. I bought this saw NIB. When I begin a cut I will rev it up like I would normally do and I won't make it an inch or two and the rpm's will drop off and the saw dies. Same thing time and time again. And I am not the only one in my area that has this problem.Two other people that I work with bought the same saw, my boss and a coworker have the same saw and we all bought them from the same store and all three saws do the same thing. I saw the name Husqvarna and I thought quality name should be a fine little saw. Well the jury is still out on this one. One other problem the store where the saws were purchased was not the local husky dealer but the local grocery store, and I am not too sure the local husky dealer would like to warrantee saws he did not sell. I have emailed Husqvarna and am waiting for a good word from them but I am not holding my breath. Has anyone else had problems with their husky 235E saw.
Thanks
45north


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 4, 2008)

The shape of things to come my friend ...

 The EPA was a needed and valued agency in the late 70's with uncontrolled industry contributing to runaway chemical, water and air pollution. Once they had locked that down we couldn't expect them to go away gracefully could we?

When you see a chain saw advertised ..."X-TORQ engine with low emissions"... or such you may as well plan on buying  3x the the cc's or hp that pre-EPA saws took to do the same work.

Those saws are the result of goverment regs, not market forces that want to compete for your $ building the best saw possible...

...goverment regulations could break an anvil.


----------



## Sealcove (Dec 4, 2008)

The 235 E is a 34cc lightweight homeowner saw that even Husqvarna describes on their site as "*New model, ideal for jobs like pruning, lighter cutting tasks and hobby work.*"  Your results are pretty much what I would expect from this saw.  I don't know what you need to cut, but for anything over a few inches this is almost certainly the wrong tool for the job.


----------



## Jack33 (Dec 4, 2008)

The odds of having 3 new saws that are junk is highly unlikely.  Even a gutless electric saw can cut a 3" log.  Given the fact that they did not come from a dealer and that you have 3 saws exhibiting the same symptoms, I suspect that they need to be tuned for elevation.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 4, 2008)

Port the muffler a little and run mirco chain.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 4, 2008)

OK, right off the bat, this saw SHOULD cut like a non-pro 35cc saw, not like a child's toy.  I would guess that it is just mis-tuned at present.  Take it somewhere that actually knows saws, and see what they can do about tuning it correctly.

EPA'd saws are a pain, no question, especially when they get their emissions compliance by being choked-down on the intake and exhaust side, rather than through better engineering.  But this stuff can usually be overcome, especially if the carb is fully adjustable (H, L, Idle).  Opening up the muffler a bit, even if you leave the cat converter intact, can help a great deal, assuming you can richen things back up post-muffler modification.

Anyway, good luck with the new saw.  See about getting it tuned properly and then report back!


----------



## smokinj (Dec 4, 2008)

my ms 180 is 32cc and cuts through 4 to 6 in. very easy running micro chain and no port work. There is 3 saws in question all with the same problem, what chain are you running?


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah something is strange here. If my little EPA friendly 40cc Husky 142 will slice through this sucker then your saw should be able to do 3" pieces.


----------



## 45north (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you for the replies. I am sure that the carb is out of adjustment, but I do not have  the correct screw driver for the hi low carb adjustment. I will not be very happy if I have to buy a screw driver to adjust a brand new saw, Husky should fix it for free. The local husky shop is charging $ 10.00 for the carb adjusting. Well I broke down and took it to the dealer for them to adjust it, but I thought it was funny they will not sell me the proper wrench to adjust it myself, and I was told that husky does not want the saw owner to own the wrench either. I am not a person that likes to be manipulated. That just what it feels like and I didn't even get a kiss.
   And the chain is the lawyer ridden anti kickback chain that it came with. I am looking forward to what the husky company says about this saw.


----------



## Jack33 (Dec 5, 2008)

"I will not be very happy if I have to buy a screw driver to adjust a brand new saw, Husky should fix it for free."

Had you bought it from an actual dealer it would have been adjusted free of cost before it left the building.  This is the cost of buying chainsaws at the grocery/box store.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 5, 2008)

45north said:
			
		

> Thank you for the replies. I am sure that the carb is out of adjustment, but I do not have  the correct screw driver for the hi low carb adjustment. I will not be very happy if I have to buy a screw driver to adjust a brand new saw, Husky should fix it for free. The local husky shop is charging $ 10.00 for the carb adjusting. Well I broke down and took it to the dealer for them to adjust it, but I thought it was funny they will not sell me the proper wrench to adjust it myself, and I was told that husky does not want the saw owner to own the wrench either. I am not a person that likes to be manipulated. That just what it feels like and I didn't even get a kiss.
> And the chain is the lawyer ridden anti kickback chain that it came with. I am looking forward to what the husky company says about this saw.


Its the chain your using is not helping,Thats a great place to pick up your proformance


----------



## ManiacPD (Dec 5, 2008)

Jack33 is right.  The local dealer does the initial setup and tuning to ensure you'll be satisfied.  Mine also does a free checkup after a break-in period.

Most manufacturers don't want homeowners adjusting equipment as they may lean the engine out too much and damage the tool.  Then they are on the hook to replace it.  Can't say I blame them.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 5, 2008)

Jack33 said:
			
		

> "I will not be very happy if I have to buy a screw driver to adjust a brand new saw, Husky should fix it for free."
> 
> Had you bought it from an actual dealer it would have been adjusted free of cost before it left the building.  This is the cost of buying chainsaws at the grocery/box store.



And they probably would have supplied you with a screwdriver for it, too!

Most saws require occasional adjustment.  I carry a screwdriver with me when I'm cutting, as humidity, temperature, wood species, bar length, and cutting conditions often favor slight adjustments of the hi-end for best results.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 5, 2008)

computeruser said:
			
		

> Jack33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir and what work in the a.m. may not be the same in the afternoon.( i retune 2 times a day right now) Air very cold in the A.m. 9 degrees this a.m.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is a good guide on tuning your saw http://web.archive.org/web/20051228040631/www.madsens1.com/sawtune.htm


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2008)

These box stores selling Husq. and Echo saws are really hurting the brand's reputations because buyers don't bother or don't know how to set them up.
You can sometimes get a great deal buying saws that customers just ran until they got pissed off and then returned.
These are often sold as "reconditioned". Really they've just been set up properly, as they should have been before being put to work.


----------



## 45north (Dec 6, 2008)

Some interesting comments,
  if I bought a set of tires in Oregon and drove to Texas and one tire fell apart a week after purchasing the tire and I go to the local tire dealer in Texas of that brand of tires what does the dealer say I 'm sorry you have to take that tire back to where you bought it from we do not fix or repair tires that we did not sell. The two other saws I own hardly ever need adjusting in fact my 036 pro never has been adjusted and I have had it since 1999  it runs the same summer or winter. For all I know husky sets the carb  incorrectly from the factory just so the consumer is forced to seek a dealer to fix a poorly running brand new saw...
 I bought a used Thompson center black powder rifle this summer from a private party and when it arrived in the mail the stock was broken. I sent it back to Thompson center with full intention of buying a new stock but they replace the stock with a new one returned the rifle back to me postage paid by T/C I offered to pay for the work done and the shipping but they told me they were happy to fix it and it was there policy to fix or repair their products for life for free. Some companies care about service and repeat business and some just want your money.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Dec 6, 2008)

FWIW I have a recently bought (spring '08) Homelite 16in 33cc. It cut pretty decent even with the stock safety chain. Changing to a more aggressive Oregon 91VX series chain really improved it a lot. For what it is, it's got a lot of guts, and I'm happy with it. Probably a pretty good 'beginner's saw' I guess. Running it at about 500-600ft elevation ASL. Carburetor tweak? Maybe. Search this site for "Are Oregon Chains Any Good" or something to that effect. Yes, they are good. ;-) 

Maybe your issue is wimpy chain.


----------



## Jack33 (Dec 6, 2008)

"if I bought a set of tires in Oregon and drove to Texas and one tire fell apart a week after purchasing the tire and I go to the local tire dealer in Texas of that brand of tires what does the dealer say I ‘m sorry you have to take that tire back to where you bought it from we do not fix or repair tires that we did not sell."

No, they would warranty it for you but you would be paying for the mounting and balancing of the tire.  


Using your analogy...it is like you buy some tires from Tire Rack, mount them, under inflate them, drive around, and then claim they are defective when they blow out on you.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 6, 2008)

45north said:
			
		

> Some interesting comments,
> if I bought a set of tires in Oregon and drove to Texas and one tire fell apart a week after purchasing the tire and I go to the local tire dealer in Texas of that brand of tires what does the dealer say I 'm sorry you have to take that tire back to where you bought it from we do not fix or repair tires that we did not sell. The two other saws I own hardly ever need adjusting in fact my 036 pro never has been adjusted and I have had it since 1999 it runs the same summer or winter. For all I know husky sets the carb incorrectly from the factory just so the consumer is forced to seek a dealer to fix a poorly running brand new saw...
> I bought a used Thompson center black powder rifle this summer from a private party and when it arrived in the mail the stock was broken. I sent it back to Thompson center with full intention of buying a new stock but they replace the stock with a new one returned the rifle back to me postage paid by T/C I offered to pay for the work done and the shipping but they told me they were happy to fix it and it was there policy to fix or repair their products for life for free. Some companies care about service and repeat business and some just want your money.


if you have never had to adjust your carb since 1999 your either tone death or the luckiest man on earth.............


----------



## billb3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I've never had to adjust the carb on myStihl 026 Pro that I bought in '99.

I've had to clean out oil lube passages for the chain.
I've had to have a plastic carb part replaced. 

Is this something to look forward to with newer saws ?
(I haven't heard anything nice about Stihl's new gas and oil caps)


----------



## smokinj (Dec 6, 2008)

billb3 said:
			
		

> I've never had to adjust the carb on myStihl 026 Pro that I bought in '99.
> 
> I've had to clean out oil lube passages for the chain.
> I've had to have a plastic carb part replaced.
> ...


well if you can tune a saw by ear you can tell at anytime when its off a little i keep a small screw driver in a chest pocket and tune the saw when needed! http://web.archive.org/web/20051228040631/www.madsens1.com/sawtune.htm listen to the sound waves on this site and you will learn to pick it up by ear,before you know you can here it in other peoples saws as well....all kinds of saws out there that are runing good out of tune but when you have it dead on it runs its very best all the time........
"You can do it with a tack if your ear cant pick it up"


----------



## billb3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I cut  year round.

Knowing how and why to tune is fine and good.
Needing to is something else.

My previous saw was a crappy Jonsered and before that an electric.

Is this tuning and optimum  changing a factor with new saws or have I just been lucky with mine ?


Lots of people tell me a 026 Pro is a nice saw. I always thought they were just being polite. (like telling a boat owner thier boat is nice even if it truly is a POS)


----------



## smokinj (Dec 6, 2008)

billb3 said:
			
		

> I cut year round.
> 
> Knowing how and why to tune is fine and good.
> Needing to is something else.
> ...


not really!(in the 20in. and down) just never run to lean,you just get more proforamce out of it when tune, I play guitar so i can hear tones very well and it only takes 5 sec. to tune it in for best proforamce and it does make a big differnce in big wood


----------



## cmonSTART (Dec 7, 2008)

The 235e is a gutless piece of garbage.  My experience is pretty much the same.  I ran one when I worked at the Husky dealer and was pretty unhappy with it.  It makes the Stihl MS170 look like a powerhouse.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 7, 2008)

45north said:
			
		

> For all I know husky sets the carb  incorrectly from the factory just so the consumer is forced to seek a dealer to fix a poorly running brand new saw...


Nope. Husky, and all the others, set the carb. incorrectly (way lean) to pass our wonderful EPA restrictions they are required to pass in order to sell their products here.   
The EPA doesn't care if you melt a piston or your saw runs like crap. They just mandate "clean" air.


----------



## 45north (Dec 7, 2008)

Not one of my better investments, as soon as I get it back from the saw shop I will sell it. I will be happy to watch it go away. I am much better off with a stihl if I can find another 036 pro I will be happy. Not trying to start a brand war just facts as I see them. My two stihl saws just work.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 7, 2008)

I assume you'll get your Stihl from a saw shop ? He'll set it up properly before you leave with it. That'll be the difference, not the brand.


----------



## 45north (Dec 7, 2008)

If you know of a dealer that still has them on their shelf tell me where as they stop making them a few years ago so I was thinking used, fleabay if I have to.


----------



## Sealcove (Dec 7, 2008)

45north said:
			
		

> Not one of my better investments, as soon as I get it back from the saw shop I will sell it. I will be happy to watch it go away. I am much better off with a stihl if I can find another 036 pro I will be happy. Not trying to start a brand war just facts as I see them. My two stihl saws just work.



Just remember that the 235E is Husqvarna's absolute bottom end homeowner saw.  A Stihl 036 pro is not even a remotely in the same league as the 235E.  Compare pro-grade to pro-grade and you will find that anything from either company is excellent.


----------



## 45north (Dec 7, 2008)

Please don't misunderstand me I was not saying they are equal saws. Not in any way at all. I just posted the 036PRO because I have one and it has worked great for me and at this point I would rather have another saw that I know. I know several people that have husky saws and are happy with them. Even where I work they have a 353 e-tech that works fine.It's the husky corporate policy I don't like.
Thanks for the responces everyone ????


----------



## Sealcove (Dec 7, 2008)

45north said:
			
		

> Please don't misunderstand me I was not saying they are equal saws. Not in any way at all. I just posted the 036PRO because I have one and it has worked great for me and at this point I would rather have another saw that I know.



Again if you have the resources, stick with pro-grade models with either brand and you will have excellent results.


----------

